# Sympatex Bike Festival Willingen 2012



## TheSixty (23. Mai 2012)

Vom 15.06.2012 bis zum 17.06.2012 findet das Bike Festival in Willingen statt.
Wer wird auch mit dabei sein?

Ich werde beim Marathon starten, wahrscheinlich die kurze Distanz.
Ich muss mir nur noch übelegen, wie ich hinkomme und wo ich übernachten werde.

Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der mich mitnehmen kann?


----------



## Domme02 (24. Mai 2012)

Bin Samstag oder Sonntag da. Starte bei Detmold. 
Marathonstart lasse ich diese Jahr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (24. Mai 2012)

Ich werde auch auf der kleinen Runde am Start sein.

Ich werde aus Paderborn dorthin fahren.


----------



## TheSixty (24. Mai 2012)

Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht 

Wir werden uns vielleicht ein Wohnmobil mieten oder in einer Pension schlafen. 

Wart ihr schonmal dort und habt auf dem Zeltplatz übernachtet?
Geht da auch so die Post ab wie in Winterberg?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (24. Mai 2012)

Ich werde das erste Mal dort sein. Ich denke aber mal das das ordentlich was los sein wird, auch rund herum


----------



## Oetti aus M. (26. Mai 2012)

Bin auch da, kann leider dieses Mal nur Sonntag.


----------



## v2Wy4 (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich kann mich auch glücklich schätzen dabei zu sein. hab einen startplatz gewonnen  freue mich wie bolle!! werde dementsprechend freitag anreisen und wohl samstag oder auch sonntag zurück...
ich hoffe, dass ich das auto bekommen werde! 

@thesixty: fährst du alleine hin oder mit mehreren personen? wenn ich das auto bekomme, könnte ich dich evt. mitnehmen. in einen passat geht ausreichend zeug rein, 2 räder würde ich wohl aufs dach kriegen.
komme aus der region zwischen köln und bonn, müsste also sowieso über köln fahren! 
ich checke jetzt mal die übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, ca. 70 für 2 nächte mit frühstück in einem guten haus/hotel sind finde ich sehr fair!


----------



## erbchen (1. Juni 2012)

Kann man irgendwo die austellenden Firmen einsehen?

Ich hab nichts gefunden...

Gruß D


----------



## v2Wy4 (1. Juni 2012)

direkt auf der sympatex Bike festival homepage unter "Expo"
da sind links zum verzeichnis und lageplan:

http://willingen.bike-festival.de.dedi1569.your-server.de/index.php?id=127


----------



## TheSixty (1. Juni 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann mich auch glücklich schätzen dabei zu sein. hab einen startplatz gewonnen  freue mich wie bolle!! werde dementsprechend freitag anreisen und wohl samstag oder auch sonntag zurück...
> ich hoffe, dass ich das auto bekommen werde!
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre jetzt wahrscheinlich mit meiner Mutter hin. Hab sie jetzt doch überredet bekommen  Wir wissen auch noch nicht genau, wo wir übernachten werden. Aber da findet sich ja sicher noch was. Aber bei uns bleibts auch nur bei einer Nacht.


----------



## deBecker (6. Juni 2012)

wir reisen mit 3 mann team an und übernachten mit wohnwagen auf einem bauernhof in der nähe.
wir alten starten die mittelstrecke und am sonntag die kleinen beim kids race.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. Juni 2012)

ich habe gerade ein Hotel für Sam. Sonntag gebucht, im Usseln

nachdem ich letztes Jahr auf der Mittel 3 Platten hatte, ruft dieses Jahr die Langstrecke, mit Milch sollte diesmal alles gut gehen 

falls noch jemand seinen Startplatz mit Block B abgeben möchte bitte PM,
sonst melde ich mich Sam. vor Ort an,


----------



## udel (7. Juni 2012)

Wir machen das spontan vom Wetter abhängig und fahren dann eventuell am Samstag hin. Ein wenig über die Messe schlendern, beim Wheels of Speed zusehen und Abends vielleicht noch zum Scott on Air. Hatten da letztes Jahr nen tollen Tag! Hauptsache das Wetter wird noch ein wenig sommerlicher ;-)


----------



## Schwitte (7. Juni 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> nachdem ich letztes Jahr auf der Mittel 3 Platten hatte, ruft dieses Jahr die Langstrecke, mit Milch sollte diesmal alles gut gehen
> ,



Mmmh, was hattest du für Reifen drauf? 
Bekannte von mir berichten mir ebenfalls von Platten ohne Ende. 
Sollte ich meine Reifenwahl doch nochmal überdenken?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Feli (7. Juni 2012)

Weis jemand ob man dort auch Demobikes von Specialized auf der DH Strecke testfahren kann?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. Juni 2012)

2011 bin ich 26er Racing Ralph mit Schwalbe Schlauch gefahren,
1 Platten Rostiger Nagel, 
2 Platten Dornen
3 Platten Dornenreste wohl nicht richtig entfernt,
hatte natürlich nur einen Schlauch mit, danach mußte ich betteln,

dieses Jahr fahr ich 29er mit Maxxis und Milch, 



Schwitte schrieb:


> Mmmh, was hattest du für Reifen drauf?
> Bekannte von mir berichten mir ebenfalls von Platten ohne Ende.
> Sollte ich meine Reifenwahl doch nochmal überdenken?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juni 2012)

Feli schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob man dort auch Demobikes von Specialized auf der DH Strecke testfahren kann?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war specialized letztes Jahr sehr groß mit testbikes vertreten. Aber heiß begehrt mit länger Wartezeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (10. Juni 2012)

Der beste Tag um Räder Probe zu fahren ist der Freitag, da bekommt man ohne Wartezeit das was man will. Der Samstag und Sonntag ist zu viel los.. zumindest bei den Big Playern, Speci, Trek, Scott....


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. Juni 2012)

Kann diesmal leider nicht dabei sein  Letztes Mal wars geil !
Für Probefahrten bist du am besten schon ganz früh da... Direkt nach Messebeginn gibts keine Wartezeiten


----------



## v2Wy4 (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand ein gutes Hotel oder gerne auch eine Bed and Breakfast Unterkunft empfehlen?? 
ja, ist was kurzfristig, notfalls wirds der campingplatz.
muss nicht unbedingt ein bikehotel sein, das rad kann nachts notfalls auch innen kofferraum.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (11. Juni 2012)

Moin.

Wie finde ich denn wohl raus in welchem Block ich starte, irgendwie ist das nirgendwo zu finden. Oder ich habs einfach nicht drauf ;-)

Gruß

Frido


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2012)

Gute Frage!

Ich finde es auch nirgends, wird einem dann wohl erst bei der Startnummerausgabe bekannt gegeben (?)

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## epic03 (11. Juni 2012)

Auf der Haftungserklärung steht oben eure Startnummer....


----------



## v2Wy4 (11. Juni 2012)

Haftungserklärung??

ich hab ne mail bekommen, welche meine anmeldung erfolgreich bestätigt. die anmeldebestätigung hängt auch nochmal als pdf dokument hinten dran. 
mehr hab ich nicht bekommen. gehe auch davon aus, dass wir das erst bei der registrierung vor ort erfahren werden...


----------



## epic03 (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dich in diesem Anmeldeportal einlogst, dann auf das Event klicken, dort findest du die Haftungserklärung. Da steht dann deine Startnummer drauf.

Grüße


----------



## Frido Froehlich (11. Juni 2012)

Moin



epic03 schrieb:


> Auf der Haftungserklärung steht oben eure Startnummer....



Bin ich auch weiterhin blind oder warum finde ich nicht, in welchem Block ich mit meiner Nummer stehe!?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

welche nummer hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (11. Juni 2012)

Aus der Raceinfo:



> Die Startaufstellung erfolgt ab 6.30 Uhr. Der Startbereich ist in  mehrere Sektoren aufgeteilt. Welchem Startblock Sie zugeteilt sind,  erkennen Sie an dem Buchstaben (A-E) auf der Lenkernummer


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

so weiss er trotzdem erst am racetag wo er steht.

ich weiss z.b. wenigstens schon dass ich mit der ersten gruppe starte.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (11. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welche nummer hast du?



499


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

mist, hast mich ja glatt unterboten. habe 504.

deins dürfte noch A sein.
meine ich starte auch in A.


----------



## Steinie (11. Juni 2012)

Ich blick da irgendwie auf der Festivalseite nicht durch.Wo stehen die Startnummern


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2012)

in deiner bestätigungs-email ist ein link. dort musst du dich einloggen und die haftungserklärung aufrufen. oben steht die startnummer.

genaue angaben welcher block welchen nummernbereich abdeckt gibt es nicht.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (11. Juni 2012)

https://www.online-erfassung.de/veranstaltungen/index.php?sec=register&pk=63

Das is die Seite von Plan B. Einloggen und Haftungserklärung runterladen. Oben in der Mitte steht deine Startnummer.


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2012)

Kollege hat die Startnummer 1.3XX, die letzten beiden Ziffern weiß ich leider nicht genau und steht in Block D. Kann also eine halbe Stunde länger schlafen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## e.biemold (11. Juni 2012)

Als lizensfahrer habe ich Startnummer 1091.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

kommt ja auch immer auf die zeiten aus den vorjahren und die angabe des wunschstartblockes an.

wenn heinz im letzten jahr auf der mitteldistanz 7,5 stunden gebraucht hat, halte ich es für unsinnig ihn in startblock A oder B starten zu lassen.
kommt aber leider trotzdem häufig vor, wenn man in den startblöcken mal um sich guckt.

die aufteilung in die verschiedenen startblöcke soll ja eigentlich dazu dienen, gleich schnelle fahrer miteinander starten zu lassen. 95 km alleine durch die gegend juckeln macht ja auch keinen spaß.


----------



## uwero (12. Juni 2012)

Ich halte die Startblockeinteilung zudem für super gefährlich. Als einigermaßen schneller Fahrer aus Startblock D zu starten bedeutet, man muss min. 200-300 Fahrer überholen - na super! Wenn dies einige, schnellere Fahrer so machen müssen sind die Kollisionen doch vorprogrammiert.

Da ist jede Chance auf eine vordere Platzierung weg, schade um die 45 Startgeld ... 

Das Fahrer aus dem Vorjahr im Startblock A stehen dürfen führe ich nur auf die lange "Kundenbindung" zurück.

Ich überlege noch überhaupt zu starten!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Steinie (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn man wie ich einen Startplatz gewinnt,
darf man auch im Startblock A starten


----------



## TIGERBEAT (12. Juni 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> ...Ich halte die Startblockeinteilung zudem für super gefährlich. Als einigermaßen schneller Fahrer aus Startblock D zu starten bedeutet, man muss min. 200-300 Fahrer überholen - na super! Wenn dies einige, schnellere Fahrer so machen müssen sind die Kollisionen doch vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Da ist jede Chance auf eine vordere Platzierung weg...




Das sehe ich genauso. Und gerade wenn man wie ich das erste Jahr fährt, trotzdem recht schnell unterwegs ist, aber noch nicht die Routine erfahrener Fahrer hat um sich durchs Feld zu kämpfen, wirds manchmal echt eng.


----------



## uwero (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe zwar lange Jahre Routine, aber eng wird es allemal. Erfahrungsgemäß machen manche langsamere Fahrer nur sehr unwillig Platz - die Situation kenne ich beim Überrunden zur genüge. Dann versucht man trotzdem vorbeizukommen und schon wird´s eng.

Ich halte die Startblock-Regelung für sehr, sehr schlecht!


----------



## Chainzuck (12. Juni 2012)

Ja die Startblockregelungen sind echt nicht gut. Finde man sollte da auch größere Abstände lassen. Musste letztes Jahr aus Startblock E starten. Das hat sich dann am ersten Berg so gestaut dass ich hoch schieben musste, weil die Starter vor mir alle abgestiegen sind... War auch das erste mal, dass ich mich in nem Rennen irgendwann nicht mehr gefreut hab wen zu überholen, da es auf die Dauer echt nervig und gefährlich wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (12. Juni 2012)

Startnummer 697...wie bekomm ich raus wo ich stehe? Fahre zum ersten mal mit 

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

dürfte noch block B sein.



in den ersten starterlisten stand der startblock meine ich noch mit dabei.


edit:
grade noch mal geguckt: letztes jahr hatte ich startnummer 60x und durfte in der ersten gruppe starten.


----------



## neubicolt (12. Juni 2012)

Ok, wäre dann 7.30Uhr Start 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die kleine oder mittlere Runde fahren soll  Bin jetzt im Harz-Cup auch immer die mittleren Runden gefahren und kam an sich gut zurecht (ist meine erste richtige Saison mit Training). Zeit zuletzt in Clausthal 3:52h auf 68km bei sauwetter (jeder der dabei war weiß wovon ich rede ) Nicht berauschend, aber unter den Umständen ok für die erste Saison. 96km sind aber nochmal ne andere Nummer oder??? An sich kam ich mit dem Terrain in Willingen immer gut klar...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (12. Juni 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Ok, wäre dann 7.30Uhr Start
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die kleine oder mittlere Runde fahren soll  Bin jetzt im Harz-Cup auch immer die mittleren Runden gefahren und kam an sich gut zurecht (ist meine erste richtige Saison mit Training). Zeit zuletzt in Clausthal 3:52h auf 68km bei sauwetter (jeder der dabei war weiß wovon ich rede ) Nicht berauschend, aber unter den Umständen ok für die erste Saison. 96km sind aber nochmal ne andere Nummer oder??? An sich kam ich mit dem Terrain in Willingen immer gut klar...




Die 95km gehen, das is kein Problem. Schau dir die Höhenmeter an und dann kannst du entscheiden


----------



## neubicolt (12. Juni 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Die 95km gehen, das is kein Problem. Schau dir die Höhenmeter an und dann kannst du entscheiden



Wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege ist die kleine Runde mehr oder weniger die ausgeschilderte Diemelseetour die man auch in diversen Karten findet. An und für sich waren da, bis auf den ersten Anstieg, keine großartigen Killer dabei wenn ich mich nicht irre ...ich möchte ungern im Ziel feststellen dass ich auch die mittlere hätte fahren können, aber genauso wenig auf der mittleren verrecken ...wäre für ein paar Einschätzungen dankbar...


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich beneide euch... Würd auch gern zum Festival und am Rennen teilnehmen, aber leider stecke ich gerade genau in der Klausurenphase 

Wettervorhersage sieht ja auch ganz ordentlich aus. Besser als in Clausthal


----------



## v2Wy4 (12. Juni 2012)

@steini: 
Worüber hast du denn deinen Startplatz gewonnen? Über die Festival Homepage und dem Falk Gewinnspiel?
Darüber habe ich meinen gewonnen!  hoffe ja nicht, dass es block A ist, bei dem was man hier so liest. Ist mein erster Marathon. 
Ne, ist ja gut zu wissen, wie die Cracks es sehen (und was sie denken) wenn noch Neulinge im Block mit starten! Andererseits hilft es auch, wenn Leute mitfahren, dies drauf haben. Da kann man wenigstens versuchen dran zu bleiben 
Ich freue mich aufjedenfall riesig!


----------



## neubicolt (12. Juni 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Andererseits hilft es auch, wenn Leute mitfahren, dies drauf haben. Da kann man wenigstens versuchen dran zu bleiben
> Ich freue mich aufjedenfall riesig!



Das würde ich an deiner Stelle hübsch bleiben lassen wenn es tatsächlich dein erstes Rennen ist


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Juni 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle hübsch bleiben lassen wenn es tatsächlich dein erstes Rennen ist



übertreib mal nicht so,

ich bin schon x mal in Willingen mitgefahren, Startblock A-D alles dabei gewesen,
klar muß man am Start aufpassen und es wir auch etwas eng, aber ich hatte noch nie eine gefährliche Situation,
wenn vor mir einer langsam fährt, warte ich bis sich eine Lücke entsteht, gehe aus dem Sattel und bin vorbei, rechts Vorbei, links Vorbei sind dabei ganz Hilfreich
Gewinnen können wir in Willingen alle nicht, Willingen ist einfach Kult,
und mit etwas Rücksicht von ALLEN läufts viel besser, 

diese Jahr muß es mit der großen Runde Pannenfrei klappen,


----------



## v2Wy4 (12. Juni 2012)

Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht funktionieren wird  und die kompletten 55 oder 92 km werde ich mich sowieso nicht an einen pro dran hängen. Ich wollte danach noch den Tag über die Expo laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (12. Juni 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege ist die kleine Runde mehr oder weniger die ausgeschilderte Diemelseetour die man auch in diversen Karten findet. An und für sich waren da, bis auf den ersten Anstieg, keine großartigen Killer dabei wenn ich mich nicht irre ...ich möchte ungern im Ziel feststellen dass ich auch die mittlere hätte fahren können, aber genauso wenig auf der mittleren verrecken ...wäre für ein paar Einschätzungen dankbar...



Die kleine Runde is auch gut zu fahren. Auf der mittleren Strecke sinds ja insgesamt 2748Hm. Das ist schon ordentlich. 

Ich fahre auch die erste Saison werde die kleine Runde fahren weil ich Renntempo fahren möchte. Bei der mittleren müsste ich mehr auf "einteilen" fahren.


----------



## neubicolt (12. Juni 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> übertreib mal nicht so,
> 
> ich bin schon x mal in Willingen mitgefahren, Startblock A-D alles dabei gewesen,
> klar muß man am Start aufpassen und es wir auch etwas eng, aber ich hatte noch nie eine gefährliche Situation,
> ...



Ich bezog mich aufs Tempo, nicht darauf wie eng es da vorne zugeht


----------



## v2Wy4 (12. Juni 2012)

@dülmenerMTBer:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht auf das starten in Willingen überhaupt geht, sondern dass es an mich gerichtet war und so gemeint ist, dass ich mich nicht an pros dranhängen soll.... 
Ich bin für alle tipps dankbar, jeder hat mal angefangen. Und für solche Tipps ist so ein forum ja Auch da oder?!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

@ neubicolt

ich würde mich an deiner stelle auf der mittleren runde versuchen.
die anstiege sind eher lang und nicht so steil wie in clausthal, einige nette trails sind auch dabei, und vor allem lohnt sich die weite anreise für 55 km doch nicht wirklich, oder?

ich bin die letzten beiden jahre auf der mittelstrecke unterwegs gewesen (5h37min und 5h17min) und werde dieses jahr mal die langstrecke in angriff nehmen. jaaaa, ich steh auf den schei$$! 

werde versuchen am anfang nicht so sehr ins getümmel zu geraten und locker den ersten anstieg hochkurbeln. in der abfahrt werde ich dann ein paar plätze gut machen und mir dann eine gruppe suchen.
das problem ist ja immer dass man schneller könnte, und dann am ende keine reserven mehr hat. die versuchung ist halt immer da schneller zu fahren und in die gruppe davor, und davor, und ... zu springen.
das muss man unterbinden, aber trotzdem nicht klüngeln und sein tempo finden.


ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den anstieg direkt nach der verpflegung den ettelsberg hinauf.
oben stand letztes jahr ne rechte nette dame mit kaffee und kuchen in der hand.
die versuchung anzuhalten war schon groß, aber keine zeit!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (12. Juni 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> @dülmenerMTBer:
> dass ich mich nicht an pros dranhängen soll....



wieso sollst du dich nicht dranhängen, ich wette am ersten Anstieg wäre er eh weg,

ich nehme auch jeden Windschatten mit den ich bekommen kann, am Berg fährt dann wieder jeder sein Tempo,
im Windschatten kannst du locker 3-4 kmh mehr fahren ohne die mehr anzusträngen, und in Willingen gibt es genug Waldautobahn zum Windschatten fahren, aber wer Lutscht muß auch mal Führen, das vergessen ganz viele leider


----------



## Steinie (13. Juni 2012)

@v2Wy4,
Gückwunsch zum Gewinn 
Ich hab bei Sympatex gewonnen.


----------



## Kriwo (13. Juni 2012)

Ich war noch nie in Willingen - ich bin durch das Zusatzheft in der Bike darauf aufmerksam geworden. Lohnt es sich zum Zuschauen nach Willingen zu fahren? Wären immerhin 400km zu fahren hin und zurück.

Und welcher Tag ist am interessantesten?


----------



## argh (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob auf der Expo Teile durch die Aussteller verkauft werden? Ich brauche einige Teile für diverse Neuaufbauten und zögere, den Kram beim Händler zu ordern wenn ich sie eventuell in drei Tagen direkt abgreifen kann. 

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## neubicolt (14. Juni 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob auf der Expo Teile durch die Aussteller verkauft werden? Ich brauche einige Teile für diverse Neuaufbauten und zögere, den Kram beim Händler zu ordern wenn ich sie eventuell in drei Tagen direkt abgreifen kann.
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten!



Grundsätzlich ja...meine Erfahrung ist allerdings dass es in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen hat bzw. keine Schnäppchen zu erwarten sind. Einige verkaufen auch garnix...meine Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (14. Juni 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja...meine Erfahrung ist allerdings dass es in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen hat bzw. keine Schnäppchen zu erwarten sind. Einige verkaufen auch garnix...meine Erfahrung.



Es sollen ja auch nicht unbedingt Schnäppchen sein. Fahrradteile sind mir grundsätzlich ihren Preis wert. Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Steinie (14. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Frühstück vor dem Marathon aus ?
Gibt's da was auf dem Festivalgelände oder muß man sich selbstversorgen?


----------



## v2Wy4 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich selbst versorgen muss. Habe nichts davob gelesen oder gehört.

Zwischenfrage: mit welchen Druck in den reifen Fahrt ihr? (meine daten: 80kg Gesamtgewicht, 2,25er Racing Ralph)


----------



## PJM (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
überlege morgen von Stuttgart aus nach Willingen zu fahren - hätte noch nen Platz frei!
Rückfahrt Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## v2Wy4 (14. Juni 2012)

Apropos:
Ich starte morgen von Köln nach Willingen. 
Sonntag geht's wohl zurück.
Ist ein Platz frei geworden, bei Interesse noch schnell melden!

Ansonsten allen die mitfahren Schonmal viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## e.biemold (14. Juni 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: mit welchen Druck in den reifen Fahrt ihr? (meine daten: 80kg Gesamtgewicht, 2,25er Racing Ralph)


 
Vorne 1,8 und hinten 2,0 bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (15. Juni 2012)

Ebenso bei mir.

Vorne 1,8 Bar (Rocket Ron 2,25)
Hinten 2 Bar (Racing Ralph 2,25)

mit 74kg


----------



## rener (15. Juni 2012)

kann jemand aus der nähe von willingen etwas zu den bodenverhältnissen(matschig,nass,trocken)aktuell sagen.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2012)

ich glaube oben liegt sogar schnee.


----------



## uwero (15. Juni 2012)

Da ich auf dem 29er Furios Fred montiert habe, wird´s morgen bei Regen:

Maxxis Aspen 26"
vorne 1,8 - 2,0
hinten 2,0 - 2,2

mit Milch


----------



## Rumas (15. Juni 2012)

nein, Schnee liegt nicht mehr  aber trocken ist es auch nicht.
Die Strecke dürfte morgen wohl ehr nass sein.
War gestern in Willingen und da hatte es am morgen und in den Tagen zuvor immer mal wieder geregnet.
Im Moment regnet es hier Bindfäden ( 30 km von Willingen) und es sind für heute nacht und auch morgen weitere Schauer angesagt, ob es dann auch in Willingen regnet.... ???????

Wollte erst komplett RaceKing fahren, werde aber vorn  noch auf MountainKing wechseln. 
RaceKing geht sicherlich auch aber für meinen Kopf ist es besser wenn  ich weiss das bei Nässe vorne etwas gröberes drauf ist.

Alle die morgen starten viel Erfolg und ein Sturz und Pannenfreies Rennen...


----------



## uwero (15. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, hörst sich doch nicht nach Aspen an ....  -> "es regnet Bindfäden"


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2012)

ich bleibe sehr wahrscheinlich bei meinen bontrager 29-1 2,2".
oder ich nehme das vorderrad vom anderen lrs mit racing ralph.


----------



## DaKe (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gestern die 2 runde gefahren ! mit Nobby Nic und unter dem würd ich nicht fahren ! 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## DaKe (15. Juni 2012)

rener schrieb:


> kann jemand aus der nähe von willingen etwas zu den bodenverhältnissen(matschig,nass,trocken)aktuell sagen.




matschig rutschig !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## rener (16. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube oben liegt sogar schnee.


 
wo war denn der schnee?im ernst,als ich heute morgen(5uhr)in willingen(GEMÜTLICHES PENSIÖNCHEN)augestanden bin, hab ich als ich aus dem fenster sah,das große heulen bekommen.diese tiefen pfützen vor dem haus.na ja,frühstücken und ab zum start und LOS.Das ging gut bis hinterm downhill,dann war ich ausem rennen.  BIS nächstes JAHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (16. Juni 2012)

rener schrieb:


> wo war denn der schnee?im ernst,als ich heute morgen(5uhr)in willingen(GEMÜTLICHES PENSIÖNCHEN)augestanden bin, hab ich als ich aus dem fenster sah,das große heulen bekommen.diese tiefen pfützen vor dem haus.na ja,frühstücken und ab zum start und LOS.Das ging gut bis hinterm downhill,dann war ich ausem rennen.  BIS nächstes JAHR



warst du das mit dem verbogenen Vorderrad ?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (16. Juni 2012)

Da gabs mehrere mit nem verbogenen Vorderrad.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (17. Juni 2012)

..einer mit nem extrem verbogenem Vorderrad.


----------



## terbu (17. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand etwas von dem Sturzopfer in der Abfahrt kurz vor der 1. Verpflegung am Diemelsee gehört? Als ich dort vorbeikam lag er mitten auf der Stecke unter einer Rettungsdecke. Ich hatte ein ziemlich mulmiges Geführ in der Magengegend als ich ihn da so liegen sah. 2 Freunde von mir die dort später vorbeikamen sahen ihn immernoch dort liegen. D.h. der Rettungsdienst hat wohl einige Zeit bis dahin gebraucht.

An der Stelle übrigens mal ein "Daumen hoch" für die 4 Teilnehmer die die Unfallstelle abgesichert, den Notdienst angerufen und die Erstversorgung des Gestürzten gemacht haben!


----------



## DaKe (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab das gleiche Bild gesehen wie du   Ein Streckenposten erzählte mir er hätte sich ein Arm gebrochen ?? Jemand erzählte da hätten zum Schluß 2 Leute gelegen ?


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

war das die 160° kurve, wo kurz nach dem scheitelpunkt dieser rote hügel zur geschwindigkeitssenkung auf der straße war.

als ich dort durch bin hatte sich dort wohl grade eine conway fahrerin hingelegt. 
ein helfer stand mit ihrem rad da, und sie ist in richtung sanitäter gegangen.


so viele stürze wie in der ersten abfahrt habe ich noch nie auf ein haufen gesehen. da wusste man ja gar nicht mehr wo man fahren sollte, da auf allen linien die leute und räder lagen.

ich habe mich gestern auch hingelegt, aber das ist gott sei dank noch glimpflich ausgegangen. vor allem weil da weit und breit niemand war.
war eine abfahrt auf einem feldweg mit tiefen spurrillen links und rechts. die linke spur war extrem rutschig und das bike steuerunfähig, und ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas schnell. irgendwie bin ich über die mitte gerutscht, das bike unter mir weg, dann hatte ich kurz bodenkontakt, stand aber auch fast gleichzeitig wieder.
gut dass dort nur feichtes gras und matschiger boden war. mit ein paar steinen sehe mit unterschenkel jetzt sicher etwas unschön aus.
kurz geguckt ob das bike noch ganz ist, unter weiter gings.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2012)

terbu schrieb:


> An der Stelle übrigens mal ein "Daumen hoch" für die 4 Teilnehmer die die Unfallstelle abgesichert, den Notdienst angerufen und die Erstversorgung des Gestürzten gemacht haben!



Salve! Sehr Korrekt Schön dass Du das hier nochmal rausstreichst!
Viele Kollegen sind mit einem Tunnelblick unterwegs: Klar, was wir hier machen bedarf auch einer extrem hohen Konzentration! Auch mir ist das schon passiert, dass ich einfach viel zu spät reagiert und dann nicht agiert habe Später im Rennen habe ich mich sehr über mich geärgert...

Also: Kompliment für die Fahrer die absteigen, sichern und erstversorgen

LG, GKR


----------



## DaKe (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab leider auch noch 150 m vorm Ziel ein paar Steine geküßt ! Aber bis auf ein paar abschürfungen ist nix weiter passiert ! Aber nach 125 km läst die Konzentration einfach nach !

Wünsche allen gestürtzten gute Besserung 


DaKe


----------



## TIGERBEAT (17. Juni 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Sehr Korrekt Schön dass Du das hier nochmal rausstreichst!
> Viele Kollegen sind mit einem Tunnelblick unterwegs: Klar, was wir hier machen bedarf auch einer extrem hohen Konzentration! Auch mir ist das schon passiert, dass ich einfach viel zu spät reagiert und dann nicht agiert habe Später im Rennen habe ich mich sehr über mich geärgert...
> 
> Also: Kompliment für die Fahrer die absteigen, sichern und erstversorgen
> ...




Zum Tunnelblick fällt mir nur der Spinner ein der 300m nach dem Krankenwagen so an mir vorbeigeballtert is das er fast gestürzt wäre und mich noch mitgerissen hätte.

Gerade im Vorderen und Mittelfeld sind viele unterwegs die am Berg nix gebacken kriegen und in der Abfahrt mit Tunnelblick wie die letzte Sau an einem vorbeirasen. Im trockenen geht das ja noch aber bei so einer Schlammschlacht wie gestern ist das verantwortunglos und zeugt für mich von mangelnder Selbst- und Streckeneins hätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2012)

Salve!

Korrekt Weniger ist mehr und die Vermeidung von Stürzen hat höchste Priorität!!!!!

Gerade bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen!

LG, GKR


----------



## rener (17. Juni 2012)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> warst du das mit dem verbogenen Vorderrad ?


 
nein,das war ich nicht.Ich war der,der unten am ersten downhill gestanden  hat(dort bin ich ausgestiegen)und euch motiviert hat.(rotes trikot)


----------



## neubicolt (18. Juni 2012)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve! Sehr Korrekt Schön dass Du das hier nochmal rausstreichst!
> Viele Kollegen sind mit einem Tunnelblick unterwegs: Klar, was wir hier machen bedarf auch einer extrem hohen Konzentration! Auch mir ist das schon passiert, dass ich einfach viel zu spät reagiert und dann nicht agiert habe Später im Rennen habe ich mich sehr über mich geärgert...
> 
> Also: Kompliment für die Fahrer die absteigen, sichern und erstversorgen
> ...



Fand ich auch toll dass augenscheinlich sofort Fahrer angehalten und den verletzten versorgt haben ...ich denke aber dass, nachdem bereits 4 Fahrer dort standen und die Sache geregelt haben, nicht noch mehr hätten anhalten dürfen da die Stelle sonst zu überfüllt gewesen wäre und es ggf. zu weiteren Kollisionen hätte führen können. Aus dem Grund bin ich auch langsam vorbei, so wie alle in meinem Tross...

Ich fand es ein schönes Rennen, trotz des Wetters ...

P.S: Auch ich lag am ersten downhill, 5m vorm Ende 

Gruß und allen verletzten GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## Sauerlandracer (18. Juni 2012)

...am schlimmsten sind diese die meinen sie wärens ! 
Gerade bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen
kommen von hinten angeballert, brüllen links oder rechts und man selber weiß nicht schnell genug auszuweichen weil überall tiefe Spurrinnen sind und der Untergrund halt so schmierig und matschig ist. Stürzt deswegen bald auch noch...  Alles Pappnasen !!!


----------



## Eddigofast (18. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir angewöhnt meine Linie weiter zu fahren egal wer da brüllt, schließlich fahre ich ja auch mein Rennen.


----------



## TheSixty (18. Juni 2012)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ...am schlimmsten sind diese die meinen sie wärens !
> Gerade bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen
> kommen von hinten angeballert, brüllen links oder rechts und man selber weiß nicht schnell genug auszuweichen weil überall tiefe Spurrinnen sind und der Untergrund halt so schmierig und matschig ist. Stürzt deswegen bald auch noch...  Alles Pappnasen !!!


Das stimmt. Ich bin auch ein paar mal weggerutscht weil irgendwer angeduest kam und ich platz machen wollte. Auf nassenwurzeln zu bremsen ist ja auch nicht das groesste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (18. Juni 2012)

War wieder ein tolles rennen im Willingen trotzdem das schlechtes wetter später im rennen. Glücklich am anfang noch trocken und nicht kalt.
Im 1. runde nach 90 minuten regen und wenig tempo und das dauerte bis ungefähr 3:30u und dann viel besser und wenig probleme mit die regen.
Nur am einige stelle viel matsch, aber das meiste sehr gut zu fahren.
Leider doch wieder etwas zu kurz für platz 1,2 oder 3 aber wieder platz 4 beim langstrecke beim M3.
Wenn ich nach die 1e oder 2e runde nicht weiter fuhr war es rang 3 gewesen, aber fast wie immer nur so lang möglich fahren.
Die letze runde fast allein auf die strecke und leider nur 82 männer am ziel............
Meine finish:





Report: http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2012-willingen.asp
Im jeden fall in 2013 wieder dabei !!!!!


----------



## Sauerlandracer (18. Juni 2012)

http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...lingen&usg=AFQjCNEaNI7KOiD--0P_IWZrBGc3bFOeHQ


...hier ein kleiner Bericht !


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

ein zitat aus dem oben verlinkten bericht: 



			
				hna schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag kam es laut Polizei um 11 Uhr zu einem Unfall, an dem ein Teilnehmer des Marathonrennens beteiligt war. Der Mountainbiker prallte in der Zielkurve gegen die Absperrung und stÃ¼rzte in die Zuschauer. Dabei wurde eine 44-jÃ¤hrige Zuschauerin aus Seth schwer verletzt.
> 
> Dennoch setzte der Radfahrer das Rennen fort und Ã¼berfuhr nach 100 Metern die Ziellinie, ohne sich um die verletzte Frau zu kÃ¼mmern. Die Zuschauerin musste in das Korbacher Krankenhaus transportiert werden, ist aber mittlerweile wieder entlassen.



bei allem verstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r rennatmosphÃ¤re, tunnelblick und den kampf um sekunden â sollte sich das so abgespielt haben, wÃ¤re das tatsÃ¤chlich ein armutszeugnis fÃ¼r den beteiligten biker.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Freundin hat auch dazwischen gestanden. Ihr ist aber nichts passiert. 

Sie meinte das wäre ca. 5 Min vor meiner Zieldurchfahrt gewesen. Meine Fahrtzeit war 3:03 Std. Auf dem Zielfoto hab ich gesehen das 3:33 Std. auf der Uhr Stand. Der müsste ja anhand der Zeit zu kriegen sein.


----------



## neubicolt (18. Juni 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat auch dazwischen gestanden. Ihr ist aber nichts passiert.
> 
> Sie meinte das wäre ca. 5 Min vor meiner Zieldurchfahrt gewesen. Meine Fahrtzeit war 3:03 Std. Auf dem Zielfoto hab ich gesehen das 3:33 Std. auf der Uhr Stand. Der müsste ja anhand der Zeit zu kriegen sein.



Ich bin nach 3:10h im Ziel gewesen, mir ist aber auch nichts dergleichen aufgefallen ...


----------



## alex80 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

meinen Rennbericht zur Veranstaltung ist auf meiner Website nun online, einfach folgendem Link folgen:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=85


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## DaKe (20. Juni 2012)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinen Rennbericht zur Veranstaltung ist auf meiner Website nun online, einfach folgendem Link folgen:
> 
> ...



Wie immer gut geschrieben !

Jetzt weiß ich aber woher ich`s hab ! Ich war nämlich von Sonntag Nacht bis Montag auf der Schüssel ! Wahrscheinlich bin ich durch dein Auswurf gefahren 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## jetos15 (20. Juni 2012)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinen Rennbericht zur Veranstaltung ist auf meiner Website nun online, einfach folgendem Link folgen:
> 
> ...



Der Rennbericht könnte fast von mir kommen 
Runde 1 noch ok, nach dem Ettelsberg der totale Einbruch. Puls nur noch max. bei 160 und ein echt erschreckend lahmes Tempo... Platzierung bei mir auch besser als gedacht, 33. Gesamt, 24. bei den Herren.


----------



## gunka (20. Juni 2012)

Was regt ihr euch auf? Im marathon fahren soviel Birnenpflücker rum, die mit 30 zum ersten mal aufm Rad gesessen haben und meinen, sie müssten jetzt noch was nachholen und zeigen was sie für kerle sind. Die würden doch im CC rennen oder beim Straßenrennen sowas von zersägt! Rennen gefahren wird zwischen 18-28!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2012)

dann guck dir mal auf den verschiedenen strecken das alter die top 5 an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (20. Juni 2012)

Oder z.B. wie alt der Sieger des diesjährigen Marathons in Riva war (Schwestermarathon zu Willingen).


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (21. Juni 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch auf? Im marathon fahren soviel Birnenpflücker rum, die mit 30 zum ersten mal aufm Rad gesessen haben und meinen, sie müssten jetzt noch was nachholen und zeigen was sie für kerle sind. Die würden doch im CC rennen oder beim Straßenrennen sowas von zersägt! Rennen gefahren wird zwischen 18-28!



He gunka, was schlägst du denn für Töne an? Im Thread zum Marathon Neheim/ Arnsberger Wald kam da auch gestern einer, der ähnlich von echten Racern redet. Ist das denn hier das Racer-Forum? Ohne jetzt über die Leistungsfähigkeit in den Altersphasen von Spätpubertät bis Rentenalter philosophieren zu wollen (...obwohl die Langzeitausdauer erwiesenermaßen im Alter zunimmt. Aber das sind genau die Tendenzen, die mich bestärken, lieber dem Fahrerfeld hinterher zu fahren und das Feld von hinten aufzurollen. Möglichst ohne Rechts-Links-Mitte-Gerufe. Und dann immer die Langstrecke wählen, weil man da deutlich mehr Ruhe hat. Und überhaupt lieber Marathons in den Bergen zu fahren. Die Rennen hier in unserem schönen Sauerland verleiten mit dem hohen Anteil an Forstautobahnen zur gnadenlosen Heizerei.


----------



## Schwitte (21. Juni 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch auf? Im marathon fahren soviel Birnenpflücker rum, die mit 30 zum ersten mal aufm Rad gesessen haben und meinen, sie müssten jetzt noch was nachholen und zeigen was sie für kerle sind. Die würden doch im CC rennen oder beim Straßenrennen sowas von zersägt! Rennen gefahren wird zwischen 18-28!



Du Pappnase!

Wenn die ganzen "Birnenpflücker" nicht starten würden wäre das Starterfeld wohl nur halb so groß und die meisten Marathons nicht mehr finanzierbar!
Nebenbei fahren die Ü28er auf so mancher Langdistanz den Grünschnäbeln noch um die Ohren und sind durch ihre Erfahrung oft deutlich vorausschauender unterwegs als so manch ein übermotivierter Grünschnabel.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Taxe4252 (21. Juni 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> Rennen gefahren wird zwischen 18-28!


 
In Altenau hätte selbst der 13. bei den Senioren die Langdistanz der Herrenwertung ( bis 30 ) gewonnen.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal vorher etwas einlesen, bevor Du so despektierlich schreibst.

Aber wenn Du gemeint hast, dass sich das Starterfeld bei einem so großen Event nicht nur aus " Rennfahrern " zusammensetzt, hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## DaKe (21. Juni 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Du Pappnase!
> 
> Wenn die ganzen "Birnenpflücker" nicht starten würden wäre das Starterfeld wohl nur halb so groß und die meisten Marathons nicht mehr finanzierbar!
> Nebenbei fahren die Ü28er auf so mancher Langdistanz den Grünschnäbeln noch um die Ohren und sind durch ihre Erfahrung oft deutlich vorausschauender unterwegs als so manch ein übermotivierter Grünschnabel.
> ...



Wo ist der gefällt mir Button ??

Sehr gut geschrieben Schwitte !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Sauerlandracer (21. Juni 2012)

... was mach ich jetzt ? Ich habe das Jesusalter doch schon überschritten


----------



## neubicolt (21. Juni 2012)

Hilfe dann muss ich ja ab August mit dem Rennen fahren aufhören, dabei hab ich doch gerade erst angefangen. Na ja, es gibt ja noch Schach ...

Selten so einen Humbug gelesen...


----------



## smk-de (21. Juni 2012)

Dann sollte der man aber schleunigst der Sabine Spitz Ihre Goldmedalie wieder wegnehmen. Die war ja bei ihrem Olympiasieg schon 36 und hätte garnicht mehr mitfahren dürfen.


----------



## ekm (22. Juni 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> Wo ist der gefällt mir Button ??
> 
> Sehr gut geschrieben Schwitte !
> 
> ...


 
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. Juli 2012)

Salve!

Weiss der Bürgermeister von Willingen eigentlich auch was da auf seine erfolgreiche Gemeinde zu kommt?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587378

Kann jemand von den locals den Verantwortlichen dort, die so erfolgreich die biker in ihre Region geholt haben, bitte davon unterrichten!

Vielen Dank & Happy trails (bitte auch in Zukunft in Hessen)

LG, G-K-R


----------



## udel (2. Juli 2012)

Als ich an Pfingsten bei Volker Schröder (organisiert den Bike Festival Marathon in Willingen) war, hieß es noch, dass das nicht allzu ernst zu nehmen sei. Am Freitag sind wir wieder übers Wochenende dort, dann werd ich noch mal nachhaken. Hab die Petition sicherheitshalber trotzdem unterschrieben.


----------



## uwero (3. Juli 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> .... Im marathon fahren soviel Birnenpflücker rum, die mit 30 zum ersten mal aufm Rad gesessen haben und meinen, sie müssten jetzt noch was nachholen und zeigen was sie für kerle sind. ....




Meines Erachtens ein deutlicher Organisationsmangel von Plan B. Es ist schlichtweg sehr gefährlich schnellere Fahrer aus Startblock D oder E starten zu lassen. Ich hatte Plan B per Mail angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu zahlreichen gefährlichen Überholmanövern kommen muss und so auch das Risiko von Unfällen eingegangen wird.

Die Reaktion war sehr formell, nach dem Motto "früh genug anmelden" oder "nächstes Jahr startest Du ja dann aus Block A".

Das Resultat für mich: aus dem ersten Drittel in Block D gestartet. Am ersten Anstieg komplett gestanden, anschließend im Ort und am Anstieg im Slalom durch´s Teilnehmerfeld jongliert. Später bin ich dann noch auf die langsameren Fahrer aus Block A+B gestoßen. In Summe geschätzte 500-600 Überholmanöver - das muss bei einer vernünftigen Startaufstellung doch nicht sein! 

Die Regelung der Startblöcke halte ich trotz der gemessenen "Nettozeit" für unfair. Wenn man bei jedem Überholvorgang nur 1 Sek. verliert, kommen insgesamt min. 500 Sek. = ca. 8 min. zusammen.

Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag: jeder Fahrer muss sich bei der Anmeldung selber einschätzen, wie schnell er ist (z.B. Zeit auf 30km) und wird dann seinem passenden Startblock zugeteilt.

Beim Salzkammergut-Marathon starten ca. 3.000 Fahrer, dort gibt es den Stress nicht.

Also regt Euch nicht über die Überholenden auf, sondern blickt auf die Ursache des Problems. Ein Rennen ist dazu da, dass jeder sein bestes gibt, also wird überholt - sonst müssten wir kein Rennen/Marathon fahren, sondern fahren gemeinsam eine MTB-Tour.

Dies ist übrigens unabhängig vom Alter - ich bin 51 und halte die Aussage von Gunka für einen großen Blödsinn.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## neubicolt (3. Juli 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag: jeder Fahrer muss sich bei der Anmeldung selber einschätzen, wie schnell er ist (z.B. Zeit auf 30km) und wird dann seinem passenden Startblock zugeteilt.



Wenn sich von 1000 Fahrern 999 überschätzen startest du dann auch weit hinten, hast also auch nix gewonnen oder?


----------



## uwero (3. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, aber ich würde mich auch nicht in Block A ganz vorne hinstellen.


----------



## Schwitte (3. Juli 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ein deutlicher Organisationsmangel von Plan B. Es ist schlichtweg sehr gefährlich schnellere Fahrer aus Startblock D oder E starten zu lassen. Ich hatte Plan B per Mail angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu zahlreichen gefährlichen Überholmanövern kommen muss und so auch das Risiko von Unfällen eingegangen wird.
> 
> Die Reaktion war sehr formell, nach dem Motto "früh genug anmelden" oder "nächstes Jahr startest Du ja dann aus Block A".
> 
> Das Resultat für mich: aus dem ersten Drittel in Block D gestartet. Am ersten Anstieg komplett gestanden, anschließend im Ort und am Anstieg im Slalom durch´s Teilnehmerfeld jongliert. Später bin ich dann noch auf die langsameren Fahrer aus Block A+B gestoßen. In Summe geschätzte 500-600 Überholmanöver - das muss bei einer vernünftigen Startaufstellung doch nicht sein!


[FONT="]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT="]

[FONT="]Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir auch in Zukunft den Marathon in Willingen schenken! Und da bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige, wenn ich mir die stetig schrumpfenden Starterzahlen anschaue.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Konnte mich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht früher anmelden und musste somit auch aus Block D starten. Der Marathon war eigentlich nach dem ersten langen Anstieg "gelaufen". Zu Fuß bin ich eben nicht so gut. [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Sehe ein, dass man die Ortsdurchfahrt nicht ewig sperren kann, aber ein wenig mehr Luft zwischen den einzelnen Startblöcken hätte die Sache deutlich entschärft.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Da dieses Problem schon seit Jahren bekannt ist und weder durch eine vernünftige Streckenführung, bzw. durch unterschiedliche Blockstartzeiten seitens des Veranstalters entzerrt wird, ist dieser Marathon für mich Geschichte.


[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (3. Juli 2012)

Habe ich letztens hier von Thomas gelesen.
Die Orga wird sich für Willingen nächstes Jahr ändern: 
Delius Klasing bündelt Veranstaltungen bei «Ley-Events»

@ uwero
Gratuliere zum topp Ergebnis


----------



## uwero (3. Juli 2012)

Gut so!!  

Danke für´s LOb


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (3. Juli 2012)

Selbst immer fruh dabei mit anmelden, so normal fur mich kein problem. 
Aber warum nicht die erst 30 oder 50 vom voriges jahr beim 53, 95 und 125km im jeden fall in block A?


----------



## Rene76 (5. Juli 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch auf? Im marathon fahren soviel Birnenpflücker rum, die mit 30 zum ersten mal aufm Rad gesessen haben und meinen, sie müssten jetzt noch was nachholen und zeigen was sie für kerle sind. Die würden doch im CC rennen oder beim Straßenrennen sowas von zersägt! Rennen gefahren wird zwischen 18-28!


 
nee ist klar,deswegen hat mod31 als birnenpflücker schon ein paar 12hrennen gewonnen


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2012)

@gunka . .. mal zu heiss gebadet worden ????  ..


----------



## gunka (5. Juli 2012)

mir hat mal einer gesagt, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. habe gesagt, dass da viele rumfahren, das bedeutet doch nicht alle. und außerdem. wer von den guten fährt denn noch in den senioren. wenige. die sind aber dann richtig gut.und fahren nicht auf platz 50 rum.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2012)

ja nee, is klar ...


----------



## chris29 (6. Juli 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> mir hat mal einer gesagt, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. habe gesagt, dass da viele rumfahren, das bedeutet doch nicht alle. und außerdem. wer von den guten fährt denn noch in den senioren. wenige. die sind aber dann richtig gut.und fahren nicht auf platz 50 rum.



Platz 50 ist doch in Willingen schon richtig gut.... 
Ich würde sogar sagen, dass selbst Platz 200 (Gesamt) noch gut ist. Immerhin waren auf deu kurzen Runde knapp 1000 Finisher zu verzeichnen. Aber es wurde schon gesagt. Marathons werden von den Breitensportlern finanziert und nicht von den ersten 20 Fahrern. Ansonsten, einfach eine Lizenz lösen und nur noch CC Rennen fahren. Da spart man auch Startgeld und muß sich nicht mit den alten Säcken rumärgern  Oups, bin ja selber schon einer.......


----------

